# What Deere is right for me?



## fishon1213 (Aug 20, 2019)

Ok y'all. Looking for some suggestions. I have had a few different riding mowers in my life, but I'm at the point now I want to find the one that really makes me happy. I've run a few beater Craftsman, currently running an LT1000. It's ok. I have a GT5000 that I fixed and that will stay at my mom's house for me to mow there. I have a JD 240 that I'm fixing up and probably selling back to my neighbor, it's a superior machine but there are a few things I don't like. I don't care for the separate clutch/brake pedal. I don't like the big lever on the side for the deck lift. That's really about it for the 240, I like it, but don't love it.

I only mow about .5 acre that is flat, so not needing anything extreme. I do not care for hydrostatic. I like to have one pedal for brake/clutch, but open to others. I want something practical but cool and old school.

I really like the 140 h3, 110, 112. Also the 300's but think that might be to big for what I'm after. But I think I read 240 has same frame as the 300's. If so that would be cool. What 300's should I look for or avoid?

This is kinda a pretty open post so let me know what you have, how you like it and what you suggest.

Sent from my E6810 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## fishon1213 (Aug 20, 2019)

Oh, and I'm kinda stuck on John Deere. I live in Deere country, my dad retired from John Deere, and my 4 year old is all about Deere for some reason, lol.

Sent from my E6810 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I had a 316. Tough unit, but the Onan engine was almost impossible to get parts for since they discontinued that series.


----------

